# Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben



## vaibhavm

Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben und Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden, gehörten zu einer offenen Gesellschaft.

Why is  "die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben" not  put between "schienen" and " zu glauben" as infinite clause structure?

Quelle


----------



## Perseas

vaibhavm said:


> Why is  "die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben" not  put between "schienen" and " zu glauben"?


You can't divide "schienen zu glauben". That would be a mistake.
"Many in Germany seemed to think (that) the demand to remain calm" 
"Many in Germany seemed (that) the demand to remain calm to think"


----------



## bearded

The whole sentence is a bit complicated:
_Many in Germany seemed to think that (both) the demand to remain calm, and  reducing limitations of their own life to a minimum _((= limitations being reduced to a minimum))_,  would belong_ (=would be elements that belonged) _to an open society.  _(not perfect English - just for understanding).

''Auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden'' does not appear fully logical. I think it means ''auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren''.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> ''Auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden'' does not appear fully logical. I think it means ''auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren''.


 Yes, the original sentence is simply wrong in word choice. "Minimum vermeiden" doesn't work.



vaibhavm said:


> Why is "die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben" not put between "schienen" and " zu glauben" as infinite clause structure?


Your question is valid, but the answer is simply "because it doesn't belong there". It is normal to put object clauses after the introducing main clause predicative. 

_Was schienen sie zu glauben? <ask for a direct, accusative object>
Viele schienen zu glauben, dass... <object clause with dass>
Viele schienen zu glauben, die Forderung gehöre zu einer offenen Gesellschaft. <unintroduced object clause>_

The same would be true for other kinds of subordinate clauses, e.g. with "weil" or "um zu". They all follow after the main clause. However, particles and the like can slip between.

_Vielen schienen nur daran zu glauben, weil sie ihm blind vertrauten.
Viele schienen nur daran zu glauben, um nicht ganz alle Hoffnung zu verlieren._

However, you are right that "schienen zu glauben" can embrace other objects and negations also slip between the words.

_Viele schienen es zu glauben. <accusative object>
Viele schienen dies nicht zu glauben.  <accusative object, plus negation>
Vielen schienen ihm zu glauben <dative object>_


----------



## Hutschi

vaibhavm said:


> Why is "die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben" not put between "schienen" and " zu glauben" as infinite clause structure?


This would turn the sense into its contrary.
Grammatically it is possible.

Kajjo explained some parts already, I do not want to repeat it.

The original should be:
Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben und Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden, gehörten nicht zu einer offenen Gesellschaft. (See also bearded.)

The original can only be interpreted:

Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben und Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden, gehörten zu einer offenen Gesellschaft_ (und können deshalb ignoriert werden).
- _Es ist eine offene Gesellschaft, deshalb gilt: "Freie Fahrt für freie Bürger". Jeder kann machen, was er will. Lass doch die da oben reden. Mich geht es nichts an.

_Edit: I added remarks how I interprete the original sentence._


----------



## Perseas

Ganz grammatisch betrachtet, funktioniert "auf ein Minimum vermeiden" im Deutschen?
Kajjo sagt nein und Hutschi gibt Beispiele mit dieser Phrase.


----------



## Hutschi

Das ist aus dem Kontext gerissen und funktioniert so nicht.

Die Wortgruppe ist:
_ Einschränkungen vermeiden _

Die Einschränkungen sind_: Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum   _


_"auf ein Minimum" gehört zu "Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens"_
PS:
Grundstruktur:
Einschränkungen  zu vermeiden, gehörten zu einer offenen Gesellschaft.

---
Die Schwierigkeit: zwei nicht ganz kompatible Wortgruppen werden vereinigt:



Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, die Forderung ruhig zu bleibe, gehörten zu einer offenen Gesellschaft.
Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben,  Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden, gehörten zu einer offenen Gesellschaft.
1. passt nicht, - die denken keineswegs, dass Forderungen zu einer offenen Gesellschaft gehören. Ungefähr: "Ich lasse mir nicht vorschreiben, ruhig zu bleiben. Wir sind doch keine Diktatur."
2. passt und ist grammatisch korrekt. Aber der Gesamtsatz klappt nicht ganz. Man versteht aber, was gemeint ist: Keine Einschränkung der persönlichen Freiheit! Tun können, was immer man will.


----------



## bearded

Für mich wäre richtig gewesen:
entweder _Einschränkungen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren _(war 'vermeiden' ein Typo anstatt 'vermindern'?)
oder _Einschränkungen möglichst zu vermeiden._
Aber ''Einschränkungen_ auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden_'' ist unlogisch/widersprüchlich. ''Vermeiden auf'' : nie gehört.


----------



## Hutschi

Einschränkungen vermeiden= to avoid restrictions
Es bedeutet nicht Einschränkungen vermindern, sondern sie wollen Einschränkungen ausweichen bzw. sie ignorieren. (Wobei das schon fast ein Lob ist. Sie wollen nichts von Einschränkungen wissen und nicht darüber nachdenken. Aber das sind Unterstellungen. Der Autor war vorsichtiger und drückte es freundlich aus.

PS: to have restrictions leading to a minimum  

_Einschränkungen auf ein Minimum_  - is one phrase.


----------



## Perseas

bearded said:


> Für mich wäre richtig gewesen:
> entweder _Einschränkungen auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren _(war 'vermeiden' ein Typo anstatt 'vermindern'?)
> oder _Einschränkungen möglichst zu vermeiden._


Das kann ich nachvollziehen.



Hutschi said:


> _Einschränkungen auf ein Minimum_  - is one phrase.


In diesem Fall würde ich den OP-Satz als problemlos betrachten.
Wenn man Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens (auf ein Minimum) vermeidet oder nicht erträgt, gehört das doch zu einer offenen Gesellschaft. Oder?
Vielleicht entgeht mir etwas...  

Auf jeden Fall, vielen Dank für die Anworten!


----------



## bearded

Danke, Hutschi, ich verstehe jetzt, was Du meinst.  Der Satz erscheint mir jedenfalls unelegant gebaut.


----------



## Hutschi

Perseas said:


> Wenn man Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens (auf ein Minimum) vermeidet, gehört das zu einer offenen Gesellschaft. Oder?




Aber der Satz ist: 


vaibhavm said:


> Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben *und *Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden, gehörten zu einer offenen Gesellschaft.


Das suggeriert einen Zusammenhang beider Sätze, sie sind nicht richtig kompatibel oder zumindest haben sie eine Holzwegstruktur. 
Man fühlt sich in der komplexen Satzstruktur gefangen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich will den Holzweg (garden path) klar machen:

Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, *1.* die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben *und 2. *Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden, gehörten zu einer offenen Gesellschaft.
vs.
Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, die Forderung *1. *ruhig zu bleiben *und 2. *Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden, gehörten zu einer offenen Gesellschaft.


Man kann das nur semantisch entscheiden.

PS: 1. und 2. kann man als zwei Forderungen oder als eine komplexe Forderung auffassen, sonst wäre es klar.


----------



## Perseas

Hutschi said:


> Aber der Satz ist:
> 
> Das suggeriert einen Zusammenhang beider Sätze, sie sind nicht richtig kompatibel oder zumindest haben sie eine Holzwegstruktur.
> Man fühlt sich in der komplexen Satzstruktur gefangen.


Hutschi, ich verstehe Dein Argument jetzt und es ist richtig. Entschuldigung!


----------



## Hutschi

Keine Entschuldigung nötig.
Es ist kompliziert, es so zu verstehen, dass man es erklären kann.


----------



## bearded

I am now trying to amend/improve the translation I proposed in #3
 / Nachstehend versuche ich nun, die von mir in #3 vorgeschlagene Übersetzung zu berichtigen/verbessern:

_Many people in Germany seemed to believe that both the request to stay calm and the avoidance of ''limitations to a minimum'' of their own life would/should belong to an open society._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

bearded said:


> Many people in Germany seemed to believe that both the request to stay calm and the avoidance of ''limitations to a minimum'' of their own life would/should belong to an open society.


Richtig. Statt "would/should belong" müsste es mMn "belonged" heißen (ohne Hilfsverb).


> Die Präsidentin des Hamburger Instituts für Globale und Regionale Studien (GIGA), Amrita Narlikar, hat den Umgang mit dem Corona-Virus in Deutschland kritisiert. „Wie eine Gesellschaft auf Krisen reagiert, das sagt sehr viel über sie aus“, sagte sie im Gespräch mit der F.A.Z. am Mittwoch in Hamburg. Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben und Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden, gehörten zu einer offenen Gesellschaft. „Mich erinnert diese blasierte Haltung eher an spätrömische Dekadenz“, sagte die Wissenschaftlerin, […]
> Kritik von Amrita Narlikar: Deutschlands Umgang mit Corona „erinnert an spätrömische Dekadenz“


[She said that] many people seemed to believe etc.

In her view, many people seem to believe etc.

Das „ruhig bleiben“ kann man so deuten:
„Das ist alles nicht so schlimm (das Virus ist harmlos), wir sollten also ruhig bleiben, keine Panik, wir können ohne Bedenken so weitermachen wie vorher.“


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, aber das hat zwei entgegengesetzte Seiten. Ruhig bleiben,  weiter wie bisher weggehen vs. ruhig bleiben und sich an die Regeln halten, also nicht: weiter wie bisher.

Ich denke, zu einer offenen Gesellschaft gehört Solidarität. Deshalb habe ich an die zweite Bedeutung gedacht.

Ruhig bleiben ist erstmal neutral. Es kann zu beidem führen.
Eine offene Gesellschaft würde aber nicht weitermachen wie bisher. Ignorieren der Quarantäne wäre eher eine Diktatur der Einzelnen, die grundlegende Regeln missachten.

Typo corrected.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ja, aber das hat zwei entgegengesetzte Seiten. Ruhig bleiben, weiter wie bisher weggehen vs. ruhig bleiben und sich an die Regeln halten, also nicht: weiter wie bisher.


Sehr richtig.


Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, zu einer offenen Gesellschaft gehört Solidarität. Deshalb habe ich an die zweite Bedeutung gedacht.


Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden, aber es geht vornehmlich darum, den vorliegenden Text zu erklären.


Hutschi said:


> Eine offene Gesellschaft würde aber nicht weitermachen wie bisher. Ignorieren der Quarantäne wäre eher eine Diktatur der Einzelnen, die grundlegende Regeln missachten.


So sehe ich es auch, aber wie man eine offene Gesellschaft auffasst, ist subjektiv. Einige scheinen es anders zu sehen als du (oder ich), und um die geht es im vorliegenden Text.

Nach meiner Wahrnehmung ändert sich der Umgang mit der Krise auch. Viele dürften ihre anfangs lässige Haltung inzwischen geändert haben. Anfangs konnte man sich sagen, dass das alles weit weg ist, und es wurde verbreitet, dass es „nur“ so gefährlich sei wie eine normale saisonale Grippe. Heute ist man schlauer.


----------



## Hutschi

Besser wäre es, der (originale) Text wäre mit Kontext versehen.


----------



## anahiseri

Mich stört an  diesem Satz nicht die Grammatik (oder nicht so sehr), sondern die Bedeutung; obwohl beide Aspekte natürlich zusammenhängen.
Beim ersten Lesen habe ich gedacht,es heisst
Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, die* Forderung ( (1) ruhig zu bleiben und (2)  (Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens) auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden)*, gehörten zu einer offenen Gesellschaft. -----Aber das macht keinen Sinn, denn (2) kann man nicht als eine Forderung verstehen (wer will denn schon sein Leben einschränken? Das wollen wir alle vermeiden!) und außerdem passt "auf ein Minimum" nicht zum Verb "vermeiden".

Es hilft auch nicht, "auf ein Minimum" in die Klammer zu ziehen:
*(Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum)  *zu vermeiden
denn das kann beim besten Willen keine Forderung sein.  Es sei denn, das sind  sozusagen Anti -Forderungen bezogen auf die Forderungen de Regierungen. Und das wäre dann die Freiheit de freien Gesellschaft, dass man von widersprüchlichen Forderungen hin und her gerissen wird?
*bearded*, meinst Du das in Nr. 16?
Hutschi Nr. 13 wäre grammatikalisch eine weitere  Möglichkeit, aber man könnte diesen Sachverhalt doch viel einfacher und klarer darstellen, deshalb finde ich die Interpretation unwahrscheinlich. Und bleibe hier stecken.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, in einer freien Gesellschaft will man dann sein  Leben einschränken, wenn es den anderen und einem selbst nützt.
Eben wie in der Bergpredigt oder beim kategorischen Imperativ.


----------



## anahiseri

*Hutschi *, was meinst Du  wird mit dem Satz ausgedrückt:
(Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum)      zu vermeiden
oder
(Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens)     auf ein Minimum zu vermeiden      (eventuell mit einem anderen Verb)?


----------



## Hutschi

Es ist hier schwierig, wenn der Satz ohne Kontext verwendet wird.

Ohne Kontext ist es klar: Im Leben mehr zu haben als das Minimum. Dazu gehören auch Gefühle und Verantwortung.

Es kann also zwei Bedeutungen haben: 
Ich will mehr haben als das materielle Minimum.
oder
Ich will mehr haben als das Minimum einschließlich gesellschaftlicher Beziehungen. In jetzigen Zeiten gehört dazu, keine Coronaparties zu machen. Denn damit schränke ich mein geistiges Leben bis weit unter ein Minimum ein. 

Die erste Antwort ist aber wahrscheinlich die gemeinte. Im Zusammenhang wuselt sich der Gesamtsatz aber leider auseinander und es wird unklar, was der Autor sagen will.


----------



## bearded

anahiseri said:


> *@bearded*, meinst Du das in Nr. 16?


Ich finde den Originalsatz unelegant - bis falsch - ausgedrückt. MMn ist die 'Forderung' fehl am Platze. Ich verstehe es so: zu einer offenen (im Sinne von freiheitlichen, liberalen) Gesellschaft gehören einerseits das Ruhigbleiben (die Betrachtung der Krise mit Vernunft und innerem Abstand) und andererseits das Vermeiden von übertriebenen ('auf-ein-Minimum-')Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens.
Klar lässt  'die Forderung' den ganzen Satz hinken, und ''zu vermeiden'' hängt mMn auch nicht mehr von 'Forderung'ab, sondern ist ein unabhängiger Subjektivsatz (vgl. meine Übersetzung ''the avoidance'' < avoiding) - es sei denn, 'Forderung' bedeutet hier Notwendigkeit...
Wohlgemerkt, der Autor  ist  nicht damit einverstanden, dass diese beiden Elemente zu einer 'offenen' Gesellschaft gehören (geschweige denn, dass sie zur Bewältigung der Krise ausreichen könnten), sondern _viele in Deutschland schienen es zu glauben._
Dies ist meine persönliche Deutung. Andere Interpretationen dieses ungenauen Satzes sind natürlich möglich.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich sehe das eher so (aber ohne Garantie!):

Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, dass eine  offene Gesellschaft es vermeiden sollte,  Aufrufe (= Forderungen) zum Ruhigbleiben (=nicht aus dem Haus gehen) und zu {Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum} zu erlassen.


Dieser im Folgenden stehende Satz scheint dazu zu passen


> Auch sie als Libertäre sei eine Verfechterin einer offenen Gesellschaft und lehne den „vormundschaftlichen Staat“ ab, sagte sie. Gerade deswegen seien Selbstverantwortung und Verantwortung der Einzelnen wichtig.


----------



## Perseas

Also, vielleicht so etwas:
Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, die Forderung ruhig zu bleiben, […] zu vermeiden,  gehörte zu einer offenen Gesellschaft.


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Viele in Deutschland schienen zu glauben, dass eine offene Gesellschaft es vermeiden sollte, Aufrufe (= Forderungen) zum Ruhigbleiben (=nicht aus dem Haus gehen) und zu {Einschränkungen des eigenen Lebens auf ein Minimum} zu erlassen.


Wenn da ''zum Ruhigbleiben'' stünde, würde ich Dir problemlos und entschieden zustimmen.  Leider macht die Fassung ''ruhig zu bleiben'' den Text komplizierter - wegen der möglichen 'Einklammerungen'.  Sind die zwei Infinitive 'zu bleiben' und 'zu vermeiden' parallel zueinander (und hängen beide von 'Forderung' ab), oder gehört ''(Forderung) ruhig zu bleiben'' zu den Sachen, die zu vermeiden sind...?
Dieser Zweifel scheint den gesamten Thread zu durchdringen.
  Deine Interpretation ist zwar sehr plausibel, die OP-Formulierung ist aber (finde ich) verwirrend und weitgehend  irreführend.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> die OP-Formulierung ist aber (finde ich) verwirrend und weitgehend irreführend.



Vollkommen Deiner Meinung. Sonst müssten wir hier nicht so lange herumrätseln.


----------

